# Official Bitch about Wiikey Update



## Opium (Oct 30, 2007)

All your bitching about lack of modchip updates for Super Mario Galaxy should go in here.

"Wiikey team should release an update right now, because I paid them money to pirate videogames, which I shouldn't be doing in the first place because it's illegal and I should be concentrating on writing my essay about copyright law instead."  etc etc

It all goes IN THIS THREAD. *Non-helpful* and stupid posts about update bitching outside of this thread will be trashed and you wont receive your delicious cake at the Annual GBAtemp party.


----------



## nileyg (Oct 30, 2007)

Dammit! Why Haven't I gotten A free wiikey? I payed MONEY for my wii, and now what do they expect me to do? BUY my games? This is fuckin madness


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice!

Fuckity stupid WiiKey update won't come out in the next 4 minutes and I'm so royally pissed because I can't play a hax0red version of Super Mario Galaxy truly despite the fact that the game deserves to be bought and it hasn't even been released yet.

Damn you lazy WiiKey team!!! Stop me from getting my updates to play my pirate games!! Hence I shall now post in forums you don't read to aid me in my endless struggle for excellent customer service in piracy mod chips!! Oh BTW my WiiKey is a clone!! That mean you guyz need to give me update too!!

lolololol


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 30, 2007)

lololol look what has been posted on the Wiikey site again and again! I know you've seen it but here it is again! Cause I just know they are lying! They're not making update! They are counting all the dollarz they made from selling Wiikey clones and black birds in a pie!!

07.10.29] Update on Super Mario Galaxy Issue

In addition to the announcement made earlier today about Super Mario Galaxy, we are pleased to confirm that we have now identified the copy protection method responsible and created a fix.

In order to guarantee stability, we have had to make a fairly major change to the way the code works. While all tests have proven positive, the challenge now is to create a delivery system to allow existing Wiikeys to be updated.

As ever, we appreciate your patience and support while we do this.


----------



## Alastair (Oct 30, 2007)

That's bullshit. LOL.
With their track record we can't expect an update before Brawl oh my god.
I swear if they don't release an update for my WiiKey by the 6th of Novemeber I'm going to buy a CycloWiz!
Until then though, I'll be whining all over the shop on this forum.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Oct 30, 2007)

Fuckin Wiikey team make me wait!! I PAYED PRECIOUS MONEY TO PIRATE AND I CAN PIRATE A SINGLE FUCKING GAME!!!! WTF ARE YOU GUYS DOIN?!?!? PISSFARTING AROUND AND I DON"T EVEN HAVE A FUCKING WIIKEY AND YOUR PISSING ME OFF!!!










totally and utterly stupid post, i don't even understand it...
Thank God this is the testing area


----------



## test84 (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> All your bitching about lack of modchip updates for Super Mario Galaxy should go in here.
> 
> "Wiikey team should release an update right now, because I paid them money to pirate videogames, which I shouldn't be doing in the first place because it's illegal and I should be concentrating on writing my essay about copyright law instead."Â etc etc
> 
> It all goes IN THIS THREAD. *Non-helpful* and stupid posts about update bitching outside of this thread will be trashed and you wont receive your delicious cake at the Annual GBAtemp party.



wow, memories of Manny Cavalera ... its so good to see someone these days remembers that Great game.





 for ppl who dont know, he got millionaire just by sweeping !


----------



## Opium (Oct 30, 2007)

btw, I am actually writing an essay on copyright law at this very moment, you  will all be duly noted.







@test84, yep, Grim Fandango is one of the best games of all time


----------



## bluebright (Oct 30, 2007)

freak this topic was needed. thanks opium.


----------



## silverspoon (Oct 30, 2007)

.


----------



## Osaka (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> btw, I am actually writing an essay on copyright law at this very moment, youÂ will all be duly noted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you ^^


----------



## stok3d (Oct 30, 2007)

Those mofo's are probably in Cancun right now with a hottie on each arm, sipping exotic drinks, and laughing.

If they had invested even a tiny fraction of the millions they undoubtedly made into some basic R&D, the WiiKey crowd wouldn't be so bummed about SMG (and surely more titles to come) right now.


----------



## Welly (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## comtois (Oct 30, 2007)

i guess i can wait.  at least i have games like Anubis II and Rock 'n Roll Adventure to hold me over.  SMG probably isn't that good anyways.


----------



## pitoui (Oct 30, 2007)

I've got a wiikey. Does that mean I have to take the piss out of em now?


----------



## comtois (Oct 30, 2007)

yes, remove their piss.


----------



## Digeman (Oct 30, 2007)

I seriously don't get what the wiikey teams problem is!? I mean why do they take so long? What good does it do to them? More annoyed custommers, less credability etc. If they ever want to save their reputation now's the perfect time to do so by giving us a fast update! Damn you wiikey if you don't release the damn update within a week!


----------



## berlinka (Oct 30, 2007)

Okay can I have a have go now? Okay here goes.

I hate Wiikey. Wiikey team is lazy. They suck. They have to work harder. They don't care about us poor customers. How can they do this to us? Allthough I can play every game I want, it's not ENOUGH god damnit. I want THIS game! Why don't they do what they're supposed to do? I bet they're lying in their warm little chinese beds right now, laughing themselves to sleep. I mean the Wiikey just doesn't deliver. It's a shitty device, because it can't even play Super Mario Galaxy. The Wiikey team is just lazy and I am angry because they only care about making money. I bet there isn't ONE SINGLE company in the world that loves making money as much as the Wiikey team does. I bet they only party all day long, with booze and cocaine, which they can easily afford with all the money they STOLE from us, while we are almost starving to death. We have spend our last dime on the Wiikey, who promised us that in the future we could play EVERY game we want. Yep, they said that. They literally said "You (filthy) customers will be able to play EVERY game that will ever come out for the Wii, for certain, without a doubt." And did they deliver? No sir! They did not. They're just a bunch of disgusting filthy swines that just produced a poorly constructed modding device. I think they owe us an apology because the people DESERVE to play every illegal game there is.


----------



## azotyp (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> with all the money they STOLE from us
> Hard life you steal games from companies
> 
> 
> ...


Money makes the world go around, you steal games to economize money, they economize money for economizing money (for booze and cocaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ).


----------



## totty (Oct 30, 2007)

wehre are my Weekey update?


----------



## berlinka (Oct 30, 2007)

or

Whoires miy Wyykiee updoite?

or 

Wours mai Weykea apdeete?

or

Wyeres mej Wehkye ipdoote?

pick your choice


----------



## Noitora (Oct 30, 2007)

I hope the update is released by the time I download SMG or else  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ninja time!!


----------



## berlinka (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Noitora @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> or elseÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and what does that mean Sir Noitora? You're gonna what? Hit someone?


----------



## Noitora (Oct 30, 2007)

My friend rock lee is going to kick their ass and then leak the update!That's the only solution


----------



## berlinka (Oct 30, 2007)

The best thing is that they put this sentence on their website:

"We would like to thank the huge number of people who have emailed us recently with their messages of support and encouragement regarding the SMG update."

support and encouragement???? By that they mean people e-mail things like "You bunch of fuckers! You'd better get that update ready soon or I will smash your face in!!! LOSERS!"

(support and encouragement! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! You got to be kidding)


----------



## Noitora (Oct 30, 2007)

Team wiikey sucks,I don't even know why I bought a wiikey at the first place,Cyclowiz is so much better!


----------



## dydy (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Noitora @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Team wiikey sucks,I don't even know why I bought a wiikey at the first place,Cyclowiz is so much better!




yes i agree Team Wiikey sucks i hope that the resellers do not sell any more this chip in the future


----------



## Lacrimosa (Oct 30, 2007)

Here goes:

- Wiikey price (w/ installation): 90-100$
- Price of two games: ~130$
- 90-100


----------



## maddk (Oct 30, 2007)

You damn fuck wiikey lazy bastards, If i dont get to play smg before the release date I'm going to whine more and then tell it to my mommy.

PS: shouldn't have got this damn wiikey =/


----------



## JPH (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## adgloride (Oct 30, 2007)

At the end of the day is it all the wiikey teams fault with the updates being so slow, or the fault of the people that bought the clones instead of paying an extra $20 for an official one.


----------



## spokenrope (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> At the end of the day is it all the wiikey teams fault with the updates being so slow, or the fault of the people that bought the clones instead of paying an extra $20 for an official one.



If that was true, then all the Wiikey team has to say is "So, because of clones, we don't have the funds/desire/time to update.  Think about that the next time you want to order a clone over a real Wiikey."  And then, at least, we'd know that we were simply seeing the consequences of our actions.

But instead, the communication has been pretty nonexistent from the Wiikey guys.


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 30, 2007)

OK where are the bitches!

Er.... I gotta stop posting without reading the titles.

Now seriously, I'm one of those who got a WiiKey for 10USD at DealExtreme a while ago. I think mine isn't original. In any case the funny (read stupid) thing is that I don't even own a Wii.


----------



## dydy (Oct 30, 2007)

team wiikey is a bitches


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> At the end of the day is it all the wiikey teams fault with the updates being so slow, or the fault of the people that bought the clones instead of paying an extra $20 for an official one.



Yep, it's totally my fault because I bought a clone.  Too bad the Wiikey team can't make it so the updates won't work on a clone.  I'm sure that's why there's no update, not because the Wiikey team is a bunch of douche bags (in your guys opinions)

I guess it's too much to ask for a little patience from people who are waiting to play a game nearly two weeks before it's release.


----------



## Fat D (Oct 30, 2007)

damn you, wiikey team! don't force me to bu this game!


----------



## Deekman (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> I guess it's too much to ask for a little patience from people who are waiting to play a game nearly two weeks before it's release.



I one of the people planning to buy this game when it does come out I'd just like to play it early is all. I hope the wiikey team will have the update out soon but it's not the end of the world if they don't.


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Deekman @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it's too much to ask for a little patience from people who are waiting to play a game nearly two weeks before it's release.
> ...



I'm buying it as well, and yes it would be nice to play it early but why all the rush.  Most games don't come out till like 2 or 3 days at most.  This one comes out almost 2 weeks early, and we're going batshit insane.

For one, I'm wondering when Guitar Hero 3 is gonna show up.


----------



## adgloride (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Fat D @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> damn you, wiikey team! don't force me to bu this game!



Because of the way the protection works, I don't think the original will work either.


----------



## maddk (Oct 30, 2007)

the original does work on any modded wii. only the burnt one wont (only on d2ckey and cyclowinz 3.6beta) don't you read the forum?!


----------



## DNA7 (Oct 30, 2007)

im new to all this, was having a wiikey installed this week, but after this situation im having 2nd thoughts, thinking going cycowiz instead

just curious if this is typical for cycowiz to updated much faster then the wiikey

also are there any know advantages or disadvantages for the cycowiz over the wiikey?


----------



## DNA7 (Oct 30, 2007)

edit sorry for the dp, the forum locked up when i submitted my post


----------



## SectionX (Oct 30, 2007)

it's DSXtreme all over again

I always got the chip that gets the shaft


----------



## Phange (Oct 30, 2007)

Man, what a massive bunch of whiney people in this topic.

1. CycloWiz got lucky. They had already been developing the update for weeks, and it just so hoappened that one of the aspects of the update allowed it to run Mario Galaxy. All they did was wrap it up and release it as a beta.

2. It's been TWO DAYS. No team could possibly come up with a DVD-based firmware update for a new copy protection scheme if they didn't already have a program in the works.

3. The WiiKey has ALWAYS been a more reliable and better-performing chip; nobody really gave a damn about whether or not it got firmware updates because it REALLY DIDN'T NEED THEM until now. So quit whining.

4. Play some freakin' Zack and Wiki. If you're going to spazz out because you can't play Mario Galaxy THREE WEEKS BEFORE IT'S SUPPOSED TO COME OUT, then you need a life. 

WiiKey will have their update. And their chip is the best on the market in terms of quality.

And if any of you got fake WiiKey chips, then honestly you don't have much room to complain.


----------



## Phange (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(DNA7 @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> im new to all this, was having a wiikey installed this week, but after this situation im having 2nd thoughts, thinking going cycowiz instead
> 
> just curious if this is typical for cycowiz to updated much faster then the wiikey
> 
> also are there any know advantages or disadvantages for the cycowiz over the wiikey?



No, it's not typical. You know why? Because WiiKey has -always- been a better chip. On day 1, the WiiKey had better performance and features overall than the CycloWiz has RIGHT NOW. Quit being such an impatient baby. CycloWiz got their update out because it was ALREADY MADE when this new copy protection came out. They got lucky. That's it.


----------



## Phange (Oct 30, 2007)

As for the people who are so arrogantly (and stupidly) replacing their WiiKey's for a CycloWiz, have you casually forgotten what CycloWiz is like? A good 20% of the chips burn out. Oftentimes they FREEZE the Wii, and they're buggy as hell. Oh man, they got an update out early... THAT'S quality! No, actually, it isn't. For all we know, that update could be buggy as hell and render people's Wii's worthless some day.

CycloWiz, until two days ago, was a laughing stock of a chip because it's so shoddy.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Oct 30, 2007)

You mean I've actually got to OPEN MY $250 investment and APPLY EXTREME HEAT to it in order to play free games?

This is madness!!


----------



## omgwtfbbqq (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> This is madness!!



Madness? This is SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 31, 2007)

wiikey team should release an update right now, because I paid them money to pirate videogames, which I shouldn't be doing in the first place because it's illegal and I should be concentrating on writing my essay about copyright law instead.


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Phange @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Man, what a massive bunch of whiney people in this topic.
> 
> 1. CycloWiz got lucky. They had already been developing the update for weeks, and it just so hoappened that one of the aspects of the update allowed it to run Mario Galaxy. All they did was wrap it up and release it as a beta.
> 
> ...


you cheered me up


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(omgwtfbbqq @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > This is madness!!
> ...


nope, this just madness.


triple post in testin area ftw!!1!


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Phange @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Man, what a massive bunch of whiney people in this topic.
> 
> 1. CycloWiz got lucky. They had already been developing the update for weeks, and it just so hoappened that one of the aspects of the update allowed it to run Mario Galaxy. All they did was wrap it up and release it as a beta.
> 
> ...


No, no no, and nope.


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Phange @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Man, what a massive bunch of whiney people in this topic.
> ...



Wow.  I guess you really got him there.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Phange @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> ...


No need for me to proof anything. Its obvious that what he's saying is a bunch of bull. WiiKey better performing chip? More reliable? Yes, if waiting 6 months for firmware upgrade that was suppose to come in 2 weeks and having many failing Wiikey's (Check Wii section of this site) is reliable, then yes.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 31, 2007)

If you read the history of cyclowiz users complaints you will see that a lot of cyclowiz's have actually blown out fuses in the wii.
Wiikey has never broken a wii.


----------



## Taras (Oct 31, 2007)

For all of you who got sand in your vadges over the Wiikey team, just wash with soap and water. That'll take care of it. Rinse. Repeat and wait a few more days for the fix.


----------



## Zhark (Oct 31, 2007)

Too busy playing Zack and Wiki, Bioshock, ZeldaPH, Picross, UT3 and Crysis demos

And wiikey sucks


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> If you read the history of cyclowiz users complaints you will see that a lot of cyclowiz's have actually blown out fuses in the wii.
> Wiikey has never broken a wii.


Go to the hacking section (Wii) in this site...


----------



## pipesfranco (Oct 31, 2007)

If i was working with the wiikey team I would tell them all to abandon the chip and work on chipping george foreman grills or something else because all this bitchin would just make me go slower on purpose just for the fun of it.

They have your money, any updates are a bonus...it worked fully when you purchased the chip so they owe us nothing.

Get some patience.

End of my 10 cents worth!


----------



## PainToad (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> btw, I am actually writing an essay on copyright law at this very moment, youÂ will all be duly noted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats something I'd like to read


----------



## Elrinth (Oct 31, 2007)

Man why did I buy a  Wiikey? it doesn't even work? it makes my wii louder.
I was so looking forward to play Mario Galaxy and now it doesn't work with WiiKey? Who do they think they can fool? I'm going to call my lawyer, PeeWee, and I'm going to file a suite on team WiiKey! I'm sure in court they'll admit they prolong and creepskip so I'll have them banned from the gathering for atleast 100 hours. That'll teach them the rules, the rules are guidelines judge Judy says. I mean, taking out Josh Groban when 40 mins have past and you've all but destroyed the World Tree. What's up with that?

Now.. I'm going to sleep:
http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/4998/backdoormx8.jpg


----------



## gamecubex (Oct 31, 2007)

I WANT THE WIIKEY-UPDATE NOOOOOOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Opium (Oct 31, 2007)

Just throwing this out there, because it's something I'm actually wondering about. Nothing to get all frothy over, but:

The Wiikey team said "we have now identified the copy protection method responsible and created a fix."

So that means they already have a fix made and ready. They said they only lack a proper delivery method to update everyone's Wiikey. But the thing I'm wondering is they have already released a Wiikey update so can't they just use the same update mechanic and use it to deliver the fix?


----------



## shadowboy (Oct 31, 2007)

^My guess is that it requires a change in wiring or something?  Basically transforming it into a d2ckey, but working on not d2c consoles?


----------



## Libo (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> ...



Thanks mate, the sand was starting to become a real problem but now I can take care of it thanks to your advice.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 31, 2007)

I guess it's the risk you take when you buy mods for pirating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hundreds of games still work on the WiiKey so you guys still got a pretty good deal.


----------



## Don Andy (Oct 31, 2007)

I still feel a bit screwed, but it's not exactly the WiiKey teams fault xD

I primarily got the modchip for one thing: Eternal Darkness.
Wooo, WiiKey was the only chip that didn't have the Audofix, yet xD

But yeah, not their fault. Could've informed myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And now they screw me over again with Galaxy. Meh, if the fix doesn't come out till release, I'll just buy the game, easy as that


----------



## Cap'n Daccat (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Just throwing this out there, because it's something I'm actually wondering about. Nothing to get all frothy over, but:
> 
> The Wiikey team said "we have now identified the copy protection method responsible and created a fix."
> 
> So that means they already have a fix made and ready. They said they only lack a proper delivery method to update everyone's Wiikey. But the thing I'm wondering is they have already released a Wiikey update so can't they just use the same update mechanic and use it to deliver the fix?



Yeah, that's the weird part...

If that was true, it should've been already out. It's taking too long.
I sounds like it was just an excuse to buy them more time.

I just hope they solve whatever the problem is till the end of week,
or else I'll be really pissed.


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Oct 31, 2007)

If the update method involves soldering a new wire, I'm taking this thing out and putting in a Cyclowiz.


----------



## [Truth] (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Cap'n Daccat @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Opium @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Just throwing this out there, because it's something I'm actually wondering about. Nothing to get all frothy over, but:
> ...


man the game is out since 2 days, just give them a little time, if they didn´t want to update their chip they just had to say it will not work on wiikey and you have to buy a d2ckey or a new product from them that will be released in the future.
by doing that they could´ve make the most profit.
but they did update their page twice since the game came out, so their care about their costumers and releasing the update ASAP.
i think the main code of the wiikey was never changed during the previous updates, because it was needed to run the update(disc) since its a burned disc. only few things were added or changed (audiofix).
but it seems that they have to rewrite the whole code for smg to work and they haven´t found a solution yet to update the chip with a dvd. or do you want to desolder your wiikey, plug it to your pc with a programmer and edit the code with a hexeditor?


----------



## stormbob (Oct 31, 2007)

I was wondering if any of you WiiD owners have heard from them?
They are kinda ... silent


----------



## Phange (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Warm Woolly Sheep @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> If the update method involves soldering a new wire, I'm taking this thing out and putting in a Cyclowiz.



The irony is delicious. Take a wild guess as to how you update a CycloWiz.


----------



## Sevael (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Cap'n Daccat @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Opium @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Just throwing this out there, because it's something I'm actually wondering about. Nothing to get all frothy over, but:
> ...


I think it has more to do with this part of the quote:

"...we have had to make a fairly major change to the way the code works."

If the new code is quite different from (and therefore incompatible with) the old code, it would stand to reason that the way in which it would be installed to the WiiKey would also be different.

My guess is that since it works differently now, they have to find a way for the new code to basically "format" the WiiKey and install itself as brand new firmware, rather than just being able to install it as a simple update to the existing firmware.  That tends to make things a whole lot more complicated.  I don't envy that programming task.


----------



## Digeman (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Warm Woolly Sheep @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> If the update method involves soldering a new wire, I'm taking this thing out and putting in a Cyclowiz.



You said it!


----------



## Phange (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Digeman @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Warm Woolly Sheep @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > If the update method involves soldering a new wire, I'm taking this thing out and putting in a Cyclowiz.
> ...



Have fun trying to update your CycloWiz with a disc.


----------



## Digeman (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Phange @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Digeman @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Warm Woolly Sheep @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> ...



At least there'll be an update for the cyclowiz!


----------



## Phange (Oct 31, 2007)

By the time you install a CycloWiz, the WiiKey update will be out. The only difference being you've got a chance for your CycloWiz to damage your Wii. But hey, impatience is a virtue these days.


----------



## berlinka (Oct 31, 2007)

And who actually wants to play that miserable Mario Galaxy game? Not me that's for sure. I hate killer appz!


----------



## Biduleman (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Phange @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Digeman @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Warm Woolly Sheep @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> ...


??? I don't understand...


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> This is fuckin madness


no....THIS IS WIIIIIKEEEEEEEEEEY!!!


dammit !
they should update it !!!
then HOW THE FUCK we are gonna play SSBB ??!?!


----------



## GeesRiK (Oct 31, 2007)

Ok, own up... who msg'ed them a few too many times?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  the following is what you get when you click on the "Feedback" section on the wiike.cn website!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Contact form temporarily disabled
> Unfortunately, we have had to remove the contact form and email facilities at wiikey.cn for the time being.
> 
> We would like to thank the huge number of people who have emailed us recently with their messages of support and encouragement regarding the SMG update. However, sadly, a small minority of people have been abusing our email facilities with multiple identical emails (thousands at a time) to as a way of expressing frustration that they cannot play SMG backups at the moment.
> ...


----------



## Killian (Oct 31, 2007)

That was me sorry, my left mouse button got stuck in............


----------



## beanj007 (Oct 31, 2007)

Interesting Idea:

So supposedly, they have the update "finished" but are trying to figure out a "delivery method" to get the update out... anyone else think this translates to: "We have an update, but are trying to figure out how to prevent it from working on clone chips."?

Think about this from a business standpoint... if they can successfully prevent this update from working on clone chips, it's safe to say that these clone chips will become worthless.  This translates to eliminating this clone chip "competition".  Which again, translates to more money and more sales of their official chips.  It does hurt the existing customers, but since our only option is really the CycloWiz, and the WiiKey is still superior, probably isn't going to cost them nearly as much as they'd gain by delaying it until they get it not updating the clones.

This is a unique oppertunity for them to completely destroy this part of their competition.  Thoughts?


----------



## SectionX (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(beanj007 @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Interesting Idea:
> 
> So supposedly, they have the update "finished" but are trying to figure out a "delivery method" to get the update out... anyone else think this translates to: "We have an update, but are trying to figure out how to prevent it from working on clone chips."?



no, I dont think they have the update finished, I just think they buy time by saying that. If it is finished, I want an update even if it sucks right now.


----------



## Digeman (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Phange @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> By the time you install a CycloWiz, the WiiKey update will be out. The only difference being you've got a chance for your CycloWiz to damage your Wii. But hey, impatience is a virtue these days.



That's the thing, it'll most likely not be out by then. I gave them plenty of time just for the damn audio fix and that took forever. I lost almost all faith in the wiikey team. And like I said, this might be their only chance to recover their bad rep. if they would make a fast update.


----------



## Selxis (Oct 31, 2007)

Well, I just need to wait for the update now. I got my smg.iso waiting.


----------



## Miah (Oct 31, 2007)

"we have had to make a fairly major change to the way the code works. While all tests have proven positive, the challenge now is to create a *delivery system to allow existing Wiikeys to be updated*."

The delivery system is obviously not talking about how to make it downloadable, they could simply toss it on their website or a torrent. So if "delivery system" does not mean to deliver to us, it could only mean how to deliver it to the chip.
And that's what they said "delivery system *to allow existing Wiikeys to be updated*". 

What I gather from this is that the update cannot simply be loaded on to the chip by DVD like previous firmware updates. A Whole new firmware from scratch may require a new chip BIOS update as well, that could not be done from DVD (speculating). 

This may mean that they are either:
1) Looking for a standard connector that we the user could get locally to attach our chip to our PC for the update.
2) They need to make a device to connect the WiiKey to the PC that we would have to purchase. I would HIGHLY doubt they will just give them away for free.

Bottom line is if I have to open my case for the update, I will just swap it with a Cyclowiz.


----------



## Bogger (Oct 31, 2007)

Connector for the PC will cost like chip itself for them. I use wiifree and to update it I need programmer, so i think connector will look like programmer for wiikey too.


----------



## Phange (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Miah @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> "we have had to make a fairly major change to the way the code works. While all tests have proven positive, the challenge now is to create a *delivery system to allow existing Wiikeys to be updated*."
> 
> The delivery system is obviously not talking about how to make it downloadable, they could simply toss it on their website or a torrent. So if "delivery system" does not mean to deliver to us, it could only mean how to deliver it to the chip.
> And that's what they said "delivery system *to allow existing Wiikeys to be updated*".
> ...




In which case you'll have to open you case to update your Cyclowiz. It's like trading gold-plated poop for silver-plated poop


----------



## Remy669 (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Miah @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> "we have had to make a fairly major change to the way the code works. While all tests have proven positive, the challenge now is to create a *delivery system to allow existing Wiikeys to be updated*."
> 
> The delivery system is obviously not talking about how to make it downloadable, they could simply toss it on their website or a torrent. So if "delivery system" does not mean to deliver to us, it could only mean how to deliver it to the chip.
> And that's what they said "delivery system *to allow existing Wiikeys to be updated*".
> ...



If i just have to open my Wii in any situation at all, i'll contact the bastard who installed my Wiikey. He said that "The wiikey is the best and most reliable modchip you can get" 


OR he updates the friggin thing for free. OR he puts my a Cyclowiz in my Wii for FREE!!!


----------



## Miah (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Phange @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> In which case you'll have to open you case to update your Cyclowiz. It's like trading gold-plated poop for silver-plated poop



Accept the gold-plated poop will get an update quicker if another problem arises.


----------



## amptor (Oct 31, 2007)

damn
I still have my dealextremes wiikey but no wii.. gf gave me everything but the wii that she promised lol, i don't need a wii though, wii is kinda shit, I liked how people pirated the fuck out of wiikey, that team is lame LOL.


----------



## Blueberryboi (Oct 31, 2007)

Wiikey team sucks, i hate them.
FUCKING WIIKEY MOD CHIP XXX PORN LOLITA INCEST GAY FUCK COCK VAGINA


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Miah @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Phange @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > In which case you'll have to open you case to update your Cyclowiz. It's like trading gold-plated poop for silver-plated poop
> ...



Yeah, if you don't burn out your Wii first.


----------



## Miah (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Miah @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Phange @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> ...



Just to be sure, you knew we weren't talking about really putting poop in our Wii, right?

If so, then I am an electronics tech, I think I can handle it.


----------



## Clushje (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Blueberryboi @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Wiikey team sucks, i hate them.
> FUCKING WIIKEY MOD CHIP XXX PORN LOLITA INCEST GAY FUCK COCK VAGINA


Your personal Google image searches are just that... personal


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't have a Wiikey but I'll tell them: U SUX


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 31, 2007)

F**k wiikey! I bought one and it bricked my console! I got it from a reputable website and very carefully installed it, but I the thing was definitely faulty coz now my PS3 won't even switch on, never mind play backups.


----------



## Jools07 (Oct 31, 2007)

Playing SMG on my PS3 right now.


----------



## Phange (Oct 31, 2007)

WiiNewz has a new update"

» Waiting For Wiikey
Oct 31, 2007 - 4:57 PM - by xiaNaix
For those of you waiting for the Wiikey update to correct "Super Mario Galaxy" issues, here are some tidbits of information...

* The original Wiikey coder, reponsible for previous delays, is no longer working on it. The update is being authored by the same team responsible for D2Ckey.

* CyloWiz was already working on an update to improve code transfers and, by pure luck, it also fixed SMG. This is how they were able to issue an update so quickly.

* The Wiikey update is being written from scratch by the D2Ckey coding team. This takes time and will, most likely, be a more stable environment than the previously available (unfinished by the original coder) firmware v1.9

The Wiikey Team is fully aware of how anxious everyone is for this update and they are fully committed to providing a working and stable update.\'

The original Firmware coder responsible for all previous firmwares is no longer working with the WiiKey team. The D2CKey team is writing an entirely new firmware for the WiiKey.


----------



## no1r (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice one, the wiikey coder was slow, 
when i've some src i'll code my own one....
but no,... nothing is opensrc


----------



## duros (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> ...



What Phange posted is dead on. 

Just because people buy crappy clones or fuck up an install doesn't mean the wiikey isn't a solid product. What expertise or experience do you have on the subject apart from "(Check Wii section of this site)"? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







If you want to bash chips or claim chip superiority based on what you read in forums about another chip then I think you are here to piss on an electric fence.


----------



## Phange (Nov 1, 2007)

Seriously, I've been around the Wii modding scene long enough to know which chips are good, and which aren't. And this whole "I'm throwing my WiiKey out the window for a Cyclowiz" BS is going to yield a lot of VERY unhappy people. Their impatience, and inability to accept the fact that Cyclowiz stumbled into an update that bypassed Mario Galaxy's security check, will just make it all the more annoying when the WiiKey team finally release THEIR update. Regardless of what everyone WANTS to think about the CycloWiz, it's not as good of a chip as the WiiKey. Never has been, never will be. You're foolish to pull out the WiiKey because you didn't get your update on Day 1. Long-term modders know that, unless the modchip dev was lucky or the chip-detection was easily bypassed, it took at least half a week for them to code a new firmware to bypass the problem. That's how it is. Cyclowiz got lucky this time. That's all there is to it. And to take their devteam's suggestions at face-value is far beyond hypocritical given the quality standard they've shown on a day-to-day basis. 

If you're so impatient to play Mario Galaxy that you're willing to make up all sorts of crazy reasons why Cyclowiz is better than WiiKey, then go off and buy a Cyclowiz. After all this mess settles, you'll just find out why WiiKey sold so many more chips than Cyclowiz (assuming your Wii is still working, of course).


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(duros @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> ...


----------



## kristijan08 (Nov 1, 2007)

wait just what proof is there that cyclowiz merely "stumbled" onto it? if wiikey are so close to them to know that, then why dont they ask them how its done? personally ive always defended the wiikey team. i've got an official one in mine and recommended it to all my friends. but this is just complete bs. people can say "ohh look at me i wanna play a game 3 weeks before its released" but thats NOT THE POINT. the point is, this is a HUGE problem for wiikey, and they take too long to fix it. If every other game contained this protection from today on out the wiikey would be COMPLETELY USELESS. I don't give a fuck when they take 6 months to make a firmware update that adds nothing that gamecube homebrew couldn't already have done and added a few shitty apps i couldnt give two cents for. But when you have a major problem like this, dont take a year to crank out an update that everyone NEEDS. thats just stupid! very unimpressed.


----------



## duros (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(kristijan08 @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> wait just what proof is there that cyclowiz merely "stumbled" onto it? if wiikey are so close to them to know that, then why dont they ask them how its done? personally ive always defended the wiikey team. i've got an official one in mine and recommended it to all my friends. but this is just complete bs. people can say "ohh look at me i wanna play a game 3 weeks before its released" but thats NOT THE POINT. the point is, this is a HUGE problem for wiikey, and they take too long to fix it. If every other game contained this protection from today on out the wiikey would be COMPLETELY USELESS. I don't give a fuck when they take 6 months to make a firmware update that adds nothing that gamecube homebrew couldn't already have done and added a few shitty apps i couldnt give two cents for. But when you have a major problem like this, dont take a year to crank out an update that everyone NEEDS. thats just stupid! very unimpressed.


Another spazzed out impatient fit. 

What the hell dude? Should they have used a time traveling Delorian to go into the future and start working on a fix before the game was out? What proof is there that the cyclo team happened to be working on a fix that solved the problem by chance? Maybe the fact that it came out mere days after the problem was discovered? 

Logic is a skill that most people fail to develop.


----------



## tech9 (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm sure they have the fix flashed on their own wiikeys, its just they can't figure out how to allow flashing to old wiikeys via customers.

My thoughts is they will make some revision or hack to allow you to flash via pc or something of that nature.  There will defiantly be a fix, SMG is a game people will go out to buy a wiikey for, or in this case a cyclowiz.


----------



## kristijan08 (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(duros @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(kristijan08 @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > wait just what proof is there that cyclowiz merely "stumbled" onto it? if wiikey are so close to them to know that, then why dont they ask them how its done? personally ive always defended the wiikey team. i've got an official one in mine and recommended it to all my friends. but this is just complete bs. people can say "ohh look at me i wanna play a game 3 weeks before its released" but thats NOT THE POINT. the point is, this is a HUGE problem for wiikey, and they take too long to fix it. If every other game contained this protection from today on out the wiikey would be COMPLETELY USELESS. I don't give a fuck when they take 6 months to make a firmware update that adds nothing that gamecube homebrew couldn't already have done and added a few shitty apps i couldnt give two cents for. But when you have a major problem like this, dont take a year to crank out an update that everyone NEEDS. thats just stupid! very unimpressed.
> ...



or the fact that it came out on the day isn't a reflection of a mere fluke but rather the fact that they have some coders ACTIVELY working on their chip ensuring that they are providing a service that their customer base PAID them for. God forbid every time a new protection comes out that wiikey takes a month to counter it. i'm not gonna swap my chip or anything like that, and honestly i don't really have a use for any game but zack and wiki for now. but i'd hate to see this same shit happen everytime there is a new protection.

and surely this "delivery" thing can't mean anymore than a firmware update? you don't see cyclo askin their purchasers to go through some mind boggling upgrade ordeal!


----------



## yuyuyup (Nov 1, 2007)

wiikey is a bunch of god damn morons


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(yuyuyup @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> wiikey is a bunch of god damn morons


et tu, yuyuyup?

You guys realize that with topics like this you're just making the whole of GBAtemp seem a whole lot dumber?
Do you guys like, give a damn about the place? It may have turned into a noob cesspool and internet is serious business and all but damn.


----------



## busynow (Nov 1, 2007)

01/09/07 WIINJA DELUXE & WIINJA DELUXE LIMITED EDITION Upgrade 4 Released !! , Adds SUPER MARIO GALAXY Error 001 Support,Improves DVD9 and rest of medias reading.

congratulation to wiinja deluxe owner

wiikey where is the update ?


----------



## gamecubex (Nov 1, 2007)

man, lucky wiinja owners.

wheres the Wiikey-Update??!!!!!


----------



## QuantumFluxx (Nov 1, 2007)

Sigh.  And yet more let downs from team Wiikey.  

It's not like we expect them to work 9-5 every day.  But a solid day or two of working your ass off to justify the millions you've made while sitting on your fat ass isn't too much to ask in my opinion. 

Changing modchips tomorrow.  Don't give a shit if wiikey puts out a release in 2 hours.


----------



## busynow (Nov 1, 2007)

if there is no update for wiikey today 
i will go to the mod store here and see if they  have wiinja deluxe or cyclowiz
no need for wiikey they are always late and i will never buy anything from them


----------



## kristijan08 (Nov 1, 2007)

LOL look at how unprofessional anyting to do with the wiinja appears and they still beat wiikey to the chase! classic!


----------



## berlinka (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(busynow @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> if there is no update for wiikey today
> i will go to the mod store here and see if theyÂ have wiinja deluxe or cyclowiz
> no need for wiikey they are always late and i will never buy anything from them



Wow! Do you have a modstore around the corner? 

*So I'm out to get some bread, milk and vegetables and on my way back I might as well get some fags and a cyclowiz at the mod kiosk*


----------



## busynow (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(busynow @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > if there is no update for wiikey today
> ...


yes here in Kuwait the game shops sell mod chips and games and fix consoles


----------



## Rulza (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(busynow @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > if there is no update for wiikey today
> ...


I have one too.


----------



## soul2soul (Nov 1, 2007)

Wiininja runs Mario galaxy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Talk about the Wiikey team getting owned and dropping the ball...
Man work faster..


----------



## WarioIta (Nov 1, 2007)

maybe we can hope that when open sources chips release their firmware(for someone, firmwares are ready, but they want to wait the galaxy's release date) wiikey team copy them and create it's own firmware


----------



## soul2soul (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(WarioIta @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> maybe we can hope that when open sources chips release their firmware(for someone, firmwares are ready, but they want to wait the galaxy's release date) wiikey team copy them and create it's own firmware



One can only hope!


----------



## busynow (Nov 1, 2007)

[07.11.01] Wiikey update 1.9g (as in galaxy!) beta released!

We are pleased to announce that BETA HOTFIX v1.9g of the Wiikey firmware is now available to download. Please note that this is a BETA HOTFIX released as an immediate response to feedback from users regarding SMG. It comes with absolutely no warranty or guarantees. Use it at your own risk! Feedback is welcome, but please send your message one time only. We can't reply to every message we get, but we do read all of them.

The Wiikey Team would like to thank all of those who sent in their messages of support over the last few days. Knowing that there are so many kind people out there has really made the whole thing worthwhile. Thanks! :-)


----------



## Rulza (Nov 1, 2007)

And the bitching can stop.


----------



## Beware (Nov 1, 2007)

Thank Baby Jesus!

EDIT:That the bitching can stop.


----------



## Duracelpupu (Nov 1, 2007)

just awsome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





now everybody stop whining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if it works


----------



## Phange (Nov 1, 2007)

Seriously. And, of course, I feel obligated to LOL @ anyone impatient/stupid enought to get a CycloWiz because of this stupid event.


----------



## Phange (Nov 1, 2007)

XFD! After the update disc finishes, a guy says "YOU'RE ALL NUTS!"


----------



## Phange (Nov 1, 2007)

By the way, I can confirm that it works.


----------



## duros (Nov 1, 2007)

WTF!? Fucking hell ya! That was quick as hell.


----------



## dsbomb (Nov 1, 2007)

That damn Wiikey team.  What are they thinking coming out with a release so soon??  I have more bitching pent up inside me.  Now what do I do with it??


----------



## Phange (Nov 1, 2007)

Heh, the irony being that the WiiKey owners who hauled off and bought a CycloWiz in abhorrent rage and now probably even MORE mad at the WiiKey team for doing the one thing that'd make them look like idiots.


----------



## parabolee (Nov 1, 2007)

So for those that never updated our Wiikeys, can we update using this patch or do we need to update to the second firmware first?


----------



## Grenader (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(parabolee @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> So for those that never updated our Wiikeys, can we update using this patch or do we need to update to the second firmware first?


Yeah, same question here.


----------



## Zhark (Nov 1, 2007)

Anyone know of any mirrors? I can't download the 'g' patch from the website


----------



## Jools07 (Nov 1, 2007)

Mirror: http://www.angry-gamers.com/misc/1.9g-beta.rar

Thanks to *Deekman*.


----------



## Zhark (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Jools07

burning now


----------



## di33yuk (Nov 1, 2007)

words of ron simmon.......................... DAMN!


----------



## di33yuk (Nov 1, 2007)

laggggggggggggg hate it


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Nov 1, 2007)

Posted 'cuz it's Dia de Los Muertos and I saw a Grim Fandango avatar.


----------



## duros (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Phange @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Heh, the irony being that the WiiKey owners who hauled off and bought a CycloWiz in abhorrent rage and now probably even MORE mad at the WiiKey team for doing the one thing that'd make them look like idiots.


I know huh.. I can hear their "DOH!" echoing off the walls of the internet.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 1, 2007)

My guess was right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 they updated within a week. awesome for wiikey owners.


----------

